# مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان وابونا ارميا بولس



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]








[/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]*[FONT=arial,helvetica]
*​
*[FONT=arial,helvetica]العظات الاسبوعية - ابونا مكارى يونان*​
*[FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]*​ *وفى يده منجل حاد 7*​ من علامات الايام الاخيرة​ 2- عودة اسرائيل​ *09_11_07*
*download*
*


وفى يده منجل حاد 6*​ من علامات الايام الاخيرة​ 1- عودة اسرائيل​ *02_11_07*
*download*

*وفى يده منجل حاد 5*​ *البوق الاخير*​ *26_10_07*
*download*

 *وفى يده منجل حاد 4*​ *اعلموا ان المسيح قريب على الابواب*​ *19_10_07*
*download*

 *وفى يده منجل حاد **3*​ *مجئ ابن الانسان فى مجده*​ *12_10_07*
*download*

*وفى يده منجل حاد 2*​ *مجئ ابن الانسان فى مجده*​ *05_10_07*
*download*
*

* *وفى يده منجل حاد 1*​ *28_09_07*
*download*
*

* *كل وادى يمتلئ*​ *06_07_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 11*​ *29_06_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 10*​ *22_06_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 9*​ *15_06_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 8*​ *08_06_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 7*​ *01_06_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 6*​ *25_05_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 5*​ *18_05_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 4*​ *11_05_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 3*​ *04_05_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 2*​ *27_04_07*
*download*
*

* *نـــــعــلـــــــــم** 1*​ *20_04_07*
*download*
*


* *أنا هو القيامة والحياة*​ *13_04_07*
*download*
*

* *أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح **3*​ *30_03_07*
*download*
*

* *أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح 2*​ *23_03_07*
*download*
*

* *أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح 1*​ *16_03_07*
*download*
*

* *اليوم هو يوم بشارة*​ *9_03_07*
*download*
*

* *المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد*​ *2_03_07*
*download*
*

* *إنهضوا الأبطال*​ *23_02_07*
*download*
*

* *قلب الحكيم يعرف الوقت** 2*​ *16_02_07*
*download*
*

* *قلب الحكيم يعرف الوقت** 1*​ *09_02_07*
*download*
*

* *عيد الغطاس المجيد** 3*​ *02_02_07*
*download*
*

* *عيد الغطاس المجيد** 2*​ *26_01_07*
*download*
*

* *عيد الغطاس المجيد** 1*​ *19_01_07*
*download*
*

*​ الله كلمنا فى إبنه​ *12_01_07*
*download*



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]*



*​​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]مجموعه من العظات والترانيم لقدس ابونا ارميا بولس​​
​
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
1- http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35590187/ 87ef2c6f/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Friday- 21Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

2-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35591428/ 53c87cfa/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Friday- 28Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

3-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35592033/ c8bd9301/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Monday- 17Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

4-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35592316/ 88a7bb55/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Sunday- 23Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

5-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35594162/ e6646239/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Sunday- 23December07. html?dirPwdVerif ied=6f40046a 

6-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35594746/ d7b2b810/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Thursday- 20Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

7-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35597019/ 2d80e8af/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Thursday- 27Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

8-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35599894/ 75243891/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Tuesday- 18Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

9-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35600824/ 605cbe0f/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Tuesday- 25Dec07.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

10-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35601450/ 99d672d0/ Sermon-Arabic- Fr-Armya- Bolous-Wednesday -26Dec07. html?dirPwdVerif ied=6f40046a 

11-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35601660/ b17ff57d/ ___online. html?dirPwdVerif ied=6f40046a 

12-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35602187/ a662f43b/ __-1.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

13-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35608536/ 5a2555de/ ___-2.html? dirPwdVerified= 6f40046a 

14-  http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35610652/ f1808947/ __online. html?dirPwdVerif ied=6f40046a[/FONT]​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 





يتبع
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
مجهود رائع 
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
*    عظات سفر الخروج ابونا ارميا بولس *​ 





سفر الخروج 1 






سفر الخروج 2 






سفر الخروج 3 






سفر الخروج 4 






سفر الخروج 5 






سفر الخروج 6 






سفر الخروج 7 






سفر الخروج 8 






سفر الخروج 9 






سفر الخروج 10 






سفر الخروج 11 






سفر الخروج 12 






سفر الخروج 13 






سفر الخروج 14 






سفر الخروج 15 


يتبع
[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]




سفر الخروج 16 






سفر الخروج 17 






سفر الخروج 18 






سفر الخروج 19 






سفر الخروج 20 






سفر الخروج 21 






سفر الخروج 22 






سفر الخروج 23 






سفر الخروج 24 






سفر الخروج 25 






سفر الخروج 26 






سفر الخروج 27 






سفر الخروج 28 






سفر الخروج 29 






سفر الخروج 30 


يتبع
[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]




سفر الخروج 31 






سفر الخروج 32 






سفر الخروج 33 






سفر الخروج 34 






سفر الخروج 35 






سفر الخروج36 






سفر الخروج 37 






سفر الخروج 38 






سفر الخروج 39 






سفر الخروج 40 






سفر الخروج 41 






سفر الخروج 42 






سفر الخروج 43 






سفر الخروج 44 






سفر الخروج 45 


يتبع
[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]




سفر الخروج 46 






سفر الخروج 47 






سفر الخروج 48 






سفر الخروج 49 






سفر الخروج 50 






سفر الخروج 51 






سفر الخروج 52 






سفر الخروج 53 






سفر الخروج 54 






سفر الخروج 55 






سفر الخروج 56 






سفر الخروج 57 






سفر الخروج 58 






سفر الخروج 59 






سفر الخروج 60 

[/FONT][/FONT]*يتبع*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]* 
عظات سفر الامثال ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 1 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 2 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 3 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 4 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 5 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 6 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 7 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 8 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 9 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 10 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 11 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 12 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 13 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 14 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 15 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 16 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 17 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 18 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 19 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 20 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 21 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 22 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 23 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 24 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 25 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 26 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 27 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 28 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 29 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 30 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 31 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 32 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 33 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 34 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 35 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 36 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 37 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 38 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 39 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 40 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 41 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 42 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 43 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 44 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 45 [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 46 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 47 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 48 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 49 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 50 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال51 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 52 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 53 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 54 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 55 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 56 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 57 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 58 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 59 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 60 [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 61 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 62 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 63 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 64 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 65 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 66 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 67 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 68 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 69 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 70 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 71 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 72 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 73 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 74 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الامثال 75 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
*
يتبع
*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]*    عظات سفر نشيد الانشاد ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 1 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 2 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 3 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 4 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 5 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 6 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 7 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 8 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 9 [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع
​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 10 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 11 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 12 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 13 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 14 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 15 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 16 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 17 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر نشيد الانشاد 18 [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
*
يتبع
*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] *    عظات خيمة الاجتماع ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 1 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 2 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 3 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 4 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 5 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 6 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 7 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



خيمة الاجتماع 8 [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
*
يتبع
*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] *    عظات الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 1 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 2 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 3 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 4 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 5 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 6 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 7 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 8 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 9 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 10 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 11 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 12 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 13 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 14 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 15 [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
       [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 16 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 17 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 18 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 19 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 20 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 21 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 22 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 23 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 24 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 25 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 26 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 27 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 28 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 29 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 30 [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]

[/FONT][/FONT]          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] الرسالة الى العبران[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]يين 31 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 32 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 33 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 34 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 35 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 36 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 37 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 38 [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



الرسالة الى العبرانيين 39 [/FONT][/FONT]


يتبع
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]*    عظات سفر ملاخى ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر ملاخى1 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر ملاخى2 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر ملاخى3 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر ملاخى4 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] * 
عظات سفر حجى ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر حجى1 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر حجى2 [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر حجى3 [/FONT][/FONT]


يتبع
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] * 
**عظات سفر زكريا ابونا ارميا بولس *​[/FONT][/FONT]

           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا1 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا2 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا3 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا4 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا5 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا6 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا7 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا8 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا9 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا10 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا11 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا12 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا13 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا14 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر زكريا15 [/FONT][/FONT]
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع
           [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] *    الرسالة الى اهل رومية ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية1 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية2 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية3 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية4 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية5 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية6 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية7 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية8 [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
            [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]   [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]




رومية9 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية10 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية11 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية12 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية13 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية14 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية15 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية16 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية17 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رومية18 [/FONT][/FONT]
             [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] * 
عظات سفر الرؤيا ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا1 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا2 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا3 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا4 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا5 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا6 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا7 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا8 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا9 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا10 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا11 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا12 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا13 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا14 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا15 [/FONT][/FONT]
              [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع​               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا16 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا17 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا18 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا19 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا20 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا21 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا22 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا23 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا24 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا25 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا26 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا27 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا28 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا29 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا30 [/FONT][/FONT]
               [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا31 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا32 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا33 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا34 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا35 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا36 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا37 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا38 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا39 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا40 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



سفر الرؤيا41 [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
                [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] *    عظات اسبوع الألام ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام1 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام2 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام3 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام4 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام5 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام6 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام7 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام8 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام9 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام10 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام11 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام12 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام13 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام14 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام15 [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                 [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام16 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام17 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام18 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام19 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام20 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام21 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام22 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام23 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام24 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام25 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام26 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام27 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام28 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام29 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام30 [/FONT][/FONT]
                  [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT] ​ 
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام31 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام32 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام33 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام34 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام35 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام36 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام37 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام38 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام39 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام40 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام41 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام42 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام43 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام44 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام45 [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                    [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع
​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام46 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام47 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام48 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام49 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام50 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام51 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام52 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام53 [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                     [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
يتبع​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام54 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام55 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام56 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام57 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام58 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام59 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام60 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



اسبوع الألام61 [/FONT][/FONT]
                      [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]

يتبع
​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]*عظات انجيل يوحنا ابونا ارميا بولس *[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]   [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



انجيل يوحنا 1 [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



انجيل يوحنا2 [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



انجيل يوحنا3 [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



انجيل يوحنا4 [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
*يتبع*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

[FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] *    عظات رسالة بطرس الاولى ابونا ارميا بولس *​ [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى1 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى2 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى3 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى4 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى5 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى6 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى7 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى8 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى9 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى10 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى11 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى12 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى13 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]  [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] 



رسالة بطرس الاولى14 [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif]    [/FONT][/FONT]
                         [FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif][FONT=Bookman Old Style,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]





ازكروني في صلواتكم 

 منقول ​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل
> مجهود رائع
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




مرسي سندريلا لمرورك وتشجيعك 
نورتيني ياجميل 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مايو 2009)

*أيه ده كله*​ 
*بجد ربنا يباركك عالمجهود الجبار ده*​ 
*ويعوضك كل خير*​ 
:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *أيه ده كله*​
> *بجد ربنا يباركك عالمجهود الجبار ده*​
> *ويعوضك كل خير*​
> :ab4:
> ...




مرسي ياجرجس لمرورك وتشجيعك 
نورتني  
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لك وربنا يعوضك كل محبة وخير وسلام 
*​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني  
يسوع يباركك





​ 
​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *شكرا لك وربنا يعوضك كل محبة وخير وسلام
> *​




مرسي  PLEASE BE CLEAR لمرورك وتشجيعك 
نورتني  
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## adf2010 (29 مايو 2009)

بعد صباح الخير ادام الله هذا النجاح الباهر ونتمنى من الله ان تدوم لنا هذه النعمة صلوا من اجلى انا العبد الخاطىء . ارجو لى بالسماح فى تحميل بعض عظات ابونا مكارى يونان


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

adf2010 قال:


> بعد صباح الخير ادام الله هذا النجاح الباهر ونتمنى من الله ان تدوم لنا هذه النعمة صلوا من اجلى انا العبد الخاطىء . ارجو لى بالسماح فى تحميل بعض عظات ابونا مكارى يونان



مرسي adf2010 لمرورك وتشجيعك 
 نورتني  واتفضل حمل اللي انت عاوزة 
 يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا بوبا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المكتبه الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

_مجهود رائع بيبو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ayman adwar (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جمييل
مجهود رائع 
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة والموقع دة بيذيع الوعظة مباشرة كل يوم جمعة من الكنيسة المرقسية


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااائع يا بوبا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


مرسي ياكوكو لمرورك وتشجيعك 
 نورتني  
 يسوع يباركك



 
​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

Romany Zakher قال:


> *شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك
> ربنا يعوضك​*



مرسي يا روماني لمرورك 
 نورتني  
 يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مجهود رائع بيبو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



مرسي يا توني لمرورك 
 نورتني  
 يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> مجهود رائع
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي يا ايمن لمرورك 
 نورتني  
 يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة والموقع دة بيذيع الوعظة مباشرة كل يوم جمعة من الكنيسة المرقسية



مرسي كتير اغريغوريوس لمرورك و علي الموقع الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## eroomas (10 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاء محبه اخى lovely dove  لا يوجد ولا واحد من الوعظات تعمل  
 رجاء ان تتعب وتعيد اضافتهم مره اخره 
محبت المسيح تعوض نعمه محبتك


----------



## eroomas (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وفى انتظار الجديد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تم غلق الموضوع حتى يتم تعديل اللينكات
واللى محتاج عظات ابونا مكارى يونان موجودة فى اللينك ده 
http://www.copticnet.com/Sermons%20Fr.%20Mkary%20Younan.htm

عظات ابونا ارميا
http://www.copticnet.com/Sermon Fr. Armia boles.htm
​


----------

